
Reflections on what made working at Stripe feel different - amrrs
https://twitter.com/zebriez/status/1180171989979258880
======
mikece
There more than a little irony about citing great writing and emphasizing the
art of good memo writing in a multi-tweet thread. Briana's thread is packed
with great info that would make a great blog post.

UPDATE: with a tool like ThreadReader this is easy:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1180171989979258880.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1180171989979258880.html)

